# Firefox missing additional plugins



## hitokirii (Jul 13, 2005)

hello, I need help. 
Im trying to view a page that has music playing the the background but firefox keeps on saying missing additional plugins required to display all the media on this page. It says im missing Quicktime which I am not. I downloaded and installed Quicktime but i get the same error. The music im trying to view in the page is in code. For example, music.mp3 
Please help.


----------



## merlinhoot (Jul 28, 2005)

there is a thread on it with this
html extension form here

/t-376145.html

However since im new im not allowed to post URL's
spam fear im told.

I found another solution on another site and copied it hear.
Same solution that worked for me when it happened
I just saw this article while looking for
a plugin for Firefox for Hello chat 
like IE has already.
1. Close Mozilla Firefox completely (File > Exit)
2. Open QuickTime
3. Edit > Preferences > QuickTime Preferences
4. Select "Browser Plug-in" from the drop-down list
5. Click on the button that says "MIME Settings"
6. Expand the "Miscellaneous" file format section by clicking on the "+" on the left
7. Uncheck "Flash file"
8. Click "Apply" and then "OK"
9. Close QuickTime
10. Open Mozilla Firefox


----------

